# Datsun Nissan Infiniti Shootout, Reynolds, GA



## WarrenD (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok Folks,

Plan now to attend one of the most fun drag racing events in the country.

It's The Datsun Nissan Infiniti (DNI) Shootout. Open to ALL Datsun, Nissan and Infiniti car owners. No experience necessary to attend, test & tune or compete.

It'll be held at Silver Dollar Raceway, in Reynolds, GA (about 90 minutes south of Atlanta) on March 16, 2008. Although it's quite a while away, I just thought I'd make the post now, nice and early, so you can make plans, work on your car and get ready to have a blast.

Some of the fastest cars in the country will be there. :woowoo: 

Check out our new website at The Datsun Nissan Infiniti Shootout .

Looking forward to seeing you there, :banana: 

WarrenD


----------

